# Close call



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I was on a night call last night and ran a double 4" blade out to the street. Pull cable back and no blade. Screw fell out of female end. I'm not sure if I was tired and not paying attention, but looks like I didn't tighten screw enough. So I'm like f**k! Get the camera out and their it is, 15' out laying on it's side. 5 minutes with the retriever and luckily this:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Nicely done


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> I was on a night call last night and ran a double 4" blade out to the street. Pull cable back and no blade. Screw fell out of female end. I'm not sure if I was tired and not paying attention, but looks like I didn't tighten screw enough. So I'm like f**k! Get the camera out and their it is, 15' out laying on it's side. 5 minutes with the retriever and luckily this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Skid on my camera came off as it was coming out the clean out. Lip inside.

I could see it but not get a hold of it. To bulky for the retriever to grab.

Ended up pushing it to the city line and off to the Mississippi.

Got lucky that day.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Nicely done.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Nicely done! Lately I have had issues with loosing blades in lines due to the roll pin sliding out (spartan ends) now I don't have to use a punch on the roll pin, I just push it out with whatever. Seems kinda ghetto but I use duct tape to hold the pin in place.


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

I just noticed that that's a general end. Did you make the move to the speed rooter? Or are you using general cable in your dm175?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

cable or root said:


> Nicely done! Lately I have had issues with loosing blades in lines due to the roll pin sliding out (spartan ends) now I don't have to use a punch on the roll pin, I just push it out with whatever. Seems kinda ghetto but I use duct tape to hold the pin in place.


Use electrical tape. Even on new roll pins. A buddy of mine somehow lost the half turn pin on a new Ridgid cable end.. All he did was slide the cutter in and tape it... never lost one.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

cable or root said:


> I just noticed that that's a general end. Did you make the move to the speed rooter? Or are you using general cable in your dm175?



I use Spartan cables with General ends. Haven't made the move to Speedrooter. I'll check them out at WWETT show. It'll be a hard sell though, I really love my DM175. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

cable or root said:


> Nicely done! Lately I have had issues with loosing blades in lines due to the roll pin sliding out (spartan ends) now I don't have to use a punch on the roll pin, I just push it out with whatever. Seems kinda ghetto but I use duct tape to hold the pin in place.


I used to do the same thing when I had a 1065


----------

